# Swift 590RL 2001 - Blown Around by Passing Vehicles



## ImaHeadaU (May 26, 2009)

Hi, 

I bought this 2001 Swift 590RL in August this year and toured in and around the UK quite a bit from that date until recent days. 

I'm a bit concerned with how much the van seems to be pushed and pulled by big rigs while overtaking me on the motorways. I'm new to motorhomes but I've had quite a bit of experience with VW Westfalia vans and with towing travel trailers here at home in Canada. I do expect ti feel something when they pass but this seems to be a bit too much. 

Is this pushing and pulling to be expected? I've learned to adjust to it intuitively but would rather not experience it. I suspect the front end needs alignment and have instructed the dealer who stores the van to check the alignment. Also, there seems to be too much play in the steering which will also be examined. Could these be the cause? 

What's the consensus? Should I just live with this or can anything be done to minimize it? 

Thanks. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Play in the steering will make a difference but also depends on speed of both yourself and the lorries overtaking you.

Joe


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello ImaHeadaU and welcome to MotorhomeFacts. As you joined earlier in the year, I presume you've been hiding or driving around in your Swift! :wink: :lol: 

The answer is YES, you will feel the presence of large vehicles, especially at 50+ mph. It's even worse with a trailer caravan! Start by checking that your tyres are at the right pressures. Soft tyres will roll! 

What happens simply is that the bow-wave of moving air from the passing vehicle acts on four areas of your MH, one after another...

Firstly, as the vehicle starts to pass, the bow-wave hits the back of the motorhome, behind the axle, moving the backend to the left, the front to the right, so this is corrected by steering slightly to the left.

Secondly, the bow-wave hits the main body of the MH, trying to push it all to the left. Hold firm to the steering wheel and keep a gap!

Thirdly, the passing vehicle moves ahead of your front wheels, the bow-wave starts to push the MH to the left, so this is corrected by steering slightly to the right.

Fourthly, the passing vehicle moves ahead of your MH so that the bow-wave of displaced air wraps round your MH, forming a partial vacuum between the two vehicles and sucking one to the other. This needs a firm grip on the steering wheel and some correction to the left. 

So... in reality, during the time it takes for a large vehicle to pass your MH, you will find yourself correcting LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT... then CALM...

By using mirrors well, it's possible to anticipate the left, right, left... 
If possible, move to the left of your lane, to leave a greater gap between vehicles. Less correction should then be needed.

I'm sorry if that all sounds like teaching Grandma to suck eggs... :roll: 


One reason why we left behind the trailer caravan was because AuntieSandra hated the passing of large vehicles. In motorhomes, the movement is still felt but is far less severe.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Also note the ratio of rear overhang to wheelbase. Too large and the rear steering effect described by UncleNorm will be present.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You will find that a lot of Motorhomes will move about a lot in the wind especially if you have a luton over the cab.

If you get one on an Alko chassis they are a lot better and a tag is even better again, just driven nearly 200 miles in ours today at 70 MPH on the M1 and A1 with no problems in a strong cross wind.

our last M/H, which was on a 2007 Transit was a pain in cross winds



Richard...


----------



## ImaHeadaU (May 26, 2009)

Thanks All.

Yes, I'm familiar with the physics of the bow wave etc.. However, here in North America we use a variety of mechanisms to lessen the effect on travel trailers/caravans to great effect. I use a Hensley Arrow Hitch with my 28 foot travel trailer/caravan and I barely notice a big rig as it passes.

I'm new to motorhomes and felt that the effect was greater than I had expected. I'm hoping to learn what I might be able to do to lessen the effect.

I'll try to keep a better eye on the tyre pressure in future and, hopefully, the dealer will be looking into the front end alignment and any extra play that might be occurring. I understand that a 2001 van can't be expected to handle as well as a new one might but I hope that it will handle as well as a 2001 van can be expected to.

After touring for two months with the van as it is now, I have gotten more comfortable with the way it dances on the motorway. Yet, I don't want to become too comfortable with an aspect that might be made better, if it can be made made better.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

best tip I can give is if you know you are about to be overtaken to pull over as far left as possible and hopefully the overtaking vehicle will keep right and shouldn't affect you too much.

Worse is ruts on motorway roads which lorries have made and your wheel track is not quite in the middle and you end up going up and down - almost feels like you're in a boat.

Joe


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a luton overcab and have experienced similar problems with overtaking vehicles.

After having Air-rides fitted the handling was improved significantly.

Also it improves stability when cornering,roundabouts etc...

One of the best after market accessories imo


----------



## ImaHeadaU (May 26, 2009)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello ImaHeadaU and welcome to MotorhomeFacts. As you joined earlier in the year, I presume you've been hiding or driving around in your Swift! :wink: :lol:


Thanks for the welcome.

I did use this and other forums earlier this year while attempting to shop for a motorhome on the web. I had thought I'd found a Frankia that would do but after having a mobile service technician inspect it, I had to go back to square one. My wife and I arrived in the UK in late July and started shopping in the real world. Since I'm 6'5", checking out the headroom and bed lengths was much more reassuring in person than on the computer

Still, it took almost a month to find, purchase and get the Swift on the road. Once on the road, my Scottish blood held me back from forking out the outrageous amounts required by most campgrounds that provide WiFi for the service. As well, my wife and I found that we were driving a bit too much and visiting a bit too little to allow time to spend in the free or cheaper hotspots.

Next year we plan to spend four months, driving less and visiting more. Hopefully, we'll then find more time to check in on this forum. Now, we're attempting to plan for next year while the lessons learned from this year's tour are fresh in our minds.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome .
We too had Air Ride fitted to our Bolero because we used to get pulled about with passing lorries and windy weather , Air Ride makes a big difference and i would recommend it  

Ash


----------

